# Who's car is this?



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone know who's car this belongs to and if there's a topic with the mods he has on it?








Thanks!
Elliott


----------



## volkswagen69rc (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Who's car is this? (ElliottG)*

this car is from jersey car club called azevedo motorsports


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for your input but I think I have found the owner. The car is posted at a site called AMS Auto Werks:
http://www.amsautowerks.com


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Who's car is this? (ElliottG)*

sick


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

that is the owner of ams autowerks and old owner of azevedo motorsports.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*

Awesome car. I fell in love with it at H20. That carbon trunk with the spoiler is particularly cool. I'd have gone with a manual trans, but I still think this is one cool S4. If you talk to the guy, let him know we'd be very interested in featuring it.


----------



## AMS autowerks (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thank you guys, the car is acually being converted to stick as we speak also bbk in rear, hydraulic handbrake, gt3 carbon seats, and a 1 off turbo kit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (AMS autowerks)*

Sounds very cool. When you complete it, let me know. I'm in PA and would love to come down and feature it.


----------

